# Starduster II Weight/Balance Completed



## Tmonkey (Aug 23, 2015)

Last weekend, I did the weight/balance on my new SD II.

Numbers:

Tail - 87.2 lbs
Rt. Main - 601.0 lbs
Lt Main - 623.4 lbs
Total empty weight (6 qts engine oil) - 1,311.6 lbs.

The Maximum forward CG figured to 18.46 inches.
The Maximum Aft CG figured to 27.93 inches.

The CG envelope for the SD II is 18 to 27 inches. Looks like I need to lose a few pounds! (Includes 25 lbs baggage at a 90 inch arm)

My SD II has an IO360 200 HP engine. Inverted fuel/oil systems, Center section fuel tank, full electrical with strobes/radio/transponder. Upper wing wiring and fuel run inside the cabanes. There is full floor in the front cockpit with stick/pedals in the front cockpit. Baggage compartment is behind the rear seat. I have the counter weighted elevator with the lead in the forward tips.


I was thinking I would be around the 1,250 lb. range, but for everything I put into it, I am not really disappointed.

The CG range was OK with the exception of a slight aft CG in the worst case aft scenario.

I also did some taxi testing and some adjusting on the rudder pedals and brakes until they felt good. I was really neat playing around with the steering and doing 360's!

I'll be back at the airport next weekend and will get some video.

Craig.


----------

